# Improving E90 base stereo sound



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 2006 325xi with I-Drive and the base stereo system. Is there any way to improve the sound quality. It is currently OK with the volume turned up but I think that the overall quality of the audio is medeocre compared to other base audio systems in other cars. Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## gregthomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Bavarian Soundwerks has a current generation 3 series speaker upgrade package "in development," according to their website. It's pretty expensive -- over $600, plus someone's labor.

I agree that the base system is mediocre, but I'm choosing to live with it. I'm most disappointed with the sound (and programming) of Sirius satellite radio. Much inferior to what I got out of my XM MyFi running through a cassette adapter in my old Civic. Sirius really sounds little better than regular FM, with drop outs to boot.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

peschwartz61 said:


> I have a 2006 325xi with I-Drive and the base stereo system. Is there any way to improve the sound quality. It is currently OK with the volume turned up but I think that the overall quality of the audio is medeocre compared to other base audio systems in other cars. Any suggestions?:dunno:


Budget, please... :thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

My understanding is, generally you want to upgrade head unit first, then amp, then speakers.

But some stereo stores will recommend doing speakers first, cause it's the most profitable.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> My understanding is, *generally you want to upgrade head unit first*, then amp, then speakers.
> 
> But some stereo stores will recommend doing speakers first, cause it's the most profitable.


Not with iDrive, though...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

While our new stage 1 could be considered "expensive" at a little over 600 dollars you have to consider what you will be getting...

Direct fit 4" midrange/midbass drivers. I don't know if anyone has removed their door before but no one makes an off the shelf speaker that just simply "fits". It uses a 3 bolt pattern and depending on the application is either flushed mount or recessed.

Not only is an audio shop going to have to try to find you speakers that fit you will be paying them to make custom mounts for the midbass drivers. Our speakers will also be plug and play so there is no labor involved  Approx. 98% of our customers knock all of our installs out themselves saving them a couple hundred dollars in labor! We are here to help you through the install!

Then on to the tweeters  It adds up quickly at an audio shop.


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> While our new stage 1 could be considered "expensive" at a little over 600 dollars you have to consider what you will be getting...
> 
> Direct fit 4" midrange/midbass drivers. I don't know if anyone has removed their door before but no one makes an off the shelf speaker that just simply "fits". It uses a 3 bolt pattern and depending on the application is either flushed mount or recessed.
> 
> ...


Halston, what goes in the rears?


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

It's the same as the front door speaker setup.


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul W @ BSW said:


> It's the same as the front door speaker setup.


is there a sub in the stock system? What is providing the bass?


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

The e90 has 7" subs under the front seats to produce lower frequencies in the audio system.


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Paul, 
Honestly, I thought the sub bass was integrated into the rears- will the stage 1 upgrade for the e90s include an upgrade to the two subs?


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

Ted,
The Stage 1 will not include upgrades for the subs, we will just be replacing the tweeter and mid-bass in each door. If you are interested in improving the low frequency range in your e90 we already offer the f110 as a solution for that.

The f110 is a low profile enclosure that is sturdy but still easy to remove when more trunk space is needed. The f110 sub system package includes the enclosure, 10" sub, amplifier, and everything you need to install it plus step by step instructions. If you want to take a further look at it just click on the picture below.


Feel free to PM/email me if you have any other questions.


----------



## AudioDesignsATL (Apr 9, 2007)

Not to step on the toes of anyone on this thread, but in this car so far we have found that replacing the 4" component drivers front and rear and keeping the stock woofers but amplifying them with a better amp has worked out pretty well for us. There is plenty of room for custom enclosures also.


----------

